#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Sistemas de Gerenciamento....

## cls7007

Ola.... velhos e novos amigos do fórum! não me recordo se este e o lugar correto porem vamos lá! desde 2011 uso o routerbox e agora em 2016 me aparece uma péssima surpresa! o valor da mensalidade, 500 reais... aumentaram de 370 para 500 reais! não tenho condições de arcar com uma mensalidade dessas e não me deram uma segunda opção....eis que vem a pergunta quais os sistemas confiáveis atualmente no mercado! quem puder me ajudar com dicas de sistemas gerenciais ficarei grato!

saudações

----------


## josue.pcfree

Amigo eu uso o FoxISP

----------


## alvescomunicacao

Estou tentando adquirir o foxisp, mais depois dessa mudanca de site deles, nao recebi ate agora o meu que cadastrei la no site para aquisicao... antes era foxpanel, agora e foxisp, o site antigo ainda esta online, porem nao quiz comprar por la, visto que fizeram essa atualizacao. Caro Arthur Bernardes, o ISP controllR e bom? A integracao dele junto ao mikrotik e feito de forma automatica e manual? Nao conheco o radius net. Josue.pcfree, como conseguiu adquirir a nova licenca do foxisp? Ouvi coisas boas sobre ele, o que mim diz?

----------


## cls7007

Antes de mais nada agradeço a ajuda de todos! acabo de fazer contato novamente no routerbox e ninguem me da um retorno ou solucao para o valor ao meu ver abusivo!

tentei contato com a equipe do radiusnet, a moca que me atendeu e super educada porem o tecnico deles esta de ferias.... kkkkkk imagine se estivesse com alguma coisa pra resolver kkkkk o tecnico esta de ferias! ta de sacanagem né!

nao sei o que fazer viu... vou tentar o mk-auth! se alguem usa alguma outra solucao e puder indicar agradeço

----------


## 1929

Pensei muito antes de participar do topico, pois nao tenho a intencao de criar problema. 
Eu uso um sistema bom e barato. Mas isso não quer dizer que ele e bom para todo mundo, visto que tem muita gente que baixa o pau nele. Tem reclamante que usou e crítica e tem suas razoes, mas tem muitos que nunca usaram e ainda assim reclamam. 
Então ao meu ver está em analisar o tipo de reclamacao. Já vi reclamacao em quase todos sistemas. 
O radiusnet do Fabrício Viana e a primeira vez e creio ser uma situação pontual que não compromete. 
Eu creio que com relacao ao sistema que usamos, tudo começou com o princípio utilizado que e servidor remoto. 
Na época quase nenhum desenvolvedor usava remoto. Tudo era centralizado. Hoje o cloud tem se popularizado em todos os setores, porque não no gerenciamento administrativo de rede. Ele não e um servidor. Ele só auxilia a parte administrativa. Operação da rede e com o Mikrotik Eu uso desde 2008. Tu não vai encontrar tudo que tem no Routerbox. Mas pergunto se tu usa tudo? 
O sistema que uso e o Webmikrotik, o sistema mais criticado. Kkkk

----------


## agatangelos

Caro colega, quantos clientes tem? quantos clientes deseja chegar? qual o banco que trabalha? tem SCM e emite nota fiscal 21? passe mais detalhes que podemos te dar mais dicas boas ... Rodrigo

----------


## deson00

Alguns bons sistema q conheço seria vigo, topsap estes esta no mercado a mais de 15 anos, mas caso queira algo barato vc pode ir de bylltec ou webmikrotik, vc precisa verificar alem da sua necessidade o suporte como é feito e em caso de desastre como é recuperado seus dados e servidor, outra coisa é qual o grau de dificuldade na integraçao e configuraçao do servidor para atender os requisitos do sistema.

----------


## mathcardoso

Uso o MikWeb.
http://www.mikweb.com.br/

----------


## biohazzard

E e recomendo o duobox, sistema bom e preço para nossa realidade.
me add no skype: netsouto 

entra ai testa.
http://demo.ispbox.com.br/usuarios/login
usuario: demo
senha:master123

----------


## bfwcache

Amigo não se engana não quer levar susto como levou agora vai de MK-AUTH E SEJA FELIZ SAI LOGO DESSA

----------


## Mhtech

Sou desenvolvedor e possuo um sistema que tem as seguintes funcionalidades:
- Cadastra Clientes pppoe no mikrotik
- Cadastra Planos no mikrotik
- gera parcelas
- emite boleto
- bloqueia ou ativa automaticamente o cliente no mikrotik

O sistema possui parametros de aviso e bloqueio, caso o cliente não pague o sistema bloqueia ele automaticamente e caso o cliente esteja bloqueado e peça uma segunda via do boleto assim que ele pagar o sistema ativa o cliente automaticamente.

e-mail para contato: [email protected]

----------


## biohazzard

> Qual o valor das mensalidades?


Eu pago 250, plano pra quem tem mais de 350 clientes. menos que esta quantidade de cliente, o valor é menor.

----------


## G2Telecom

*Nova - Sistema Completo para Provedores de Internet*



http://www.nova-cloud.com.br/

----------


## netline

Uso o MikWeb ate agora perfeitooo

----------


## biohazzard

mikweb suporte é péssimo

----------


## netline

> @*netline*, esse MikWeb vale mesmo a pena? Ele me parece interessante e bem completo, sabe me dizer como é o suporte dele?



Ate agora 1 ano ja raramente precisei de suporte e quando precisei não tive problemas equipe 100% e os valores são bons

----------


## alvescomunicacao

Parceiro biohazzard, quais foram os problemas que teve com o suporte do mikweb?

Alguém ai usa o ControllIr da brbyte? O que dizem dele?

----------


## alvescomunicacao

Parceiro ab5x2, apos adquirida a licença de uso, todas as atualizações são feitas de forma automática?

----------


## deson00

Interessante esse nova ai, qual sera o preço.
Vale apena olhar o bylltec.com.br Tem muita coisa legal.

----------


## cls7007

Ola.... velhos e novos amigos do fórum! não me recordo se este e o lugar correto porem vamos lá! desde 2011 uso o routerbox e agora em 2016 me aparece uma péssima surpresa! o valor da mensalidade, 500 reais... aumentaram de 370 para 500 reais! não tenho condições de arcar com uma mensalidade dessas e não me deram uma segunda opção....eis que vem a pergunta quais os sistemas confiáveis atualmente no mercado! quem puder me ajudar com dicas de sistemas gerenciais ficarei grato!

saudações

----------


## josue.pcfree

Amigo eu uso o FoxISP

----------


## alvescomunicacao

Estou tentando adquirir o foxisp, mais depois dessa mudanca de site deles, nao recebi ate agora o meu que cadastrei la no site para aquisicao... antes era foxpanel, agora e foxisp, o site antigo ainda esta online, porem nao quiz comprar por la, visto que fizeram essa atualizacao. Caro Arthur Bernardes, o ISP controllR e bom? A integracao dele junto ao mikrotik e feito de forma automatica e manual? Nao conheco o radius net. Josue.pcfree, como conseguiu adquirir a nova licenca do foxisp? Ouvi coisas boas sobre ele, o que mim diz?

----------


## cls7007

Antes de mais nada agradeço a ajuda de todos! acabo de fazer contato novamente no routerbox e ninguem me da um retorno ou solucao para o valor ao meu ver abusivo!

tentei contato com a equipe do radiusnet, a moca que me atendeu e super educada porem o tecnico deles esta de ferias.... kkkkkk imagine se estivesse com alguma coisa pra resolver kkkkk o tecnico esta de ferias! ta de sacanagem né!

nao sei o que fazer viu... vou tentar o mk-auth! se alguem usa alguma outra solucao e puder indicar agradeço

----------


## 1929

Pensei muito antes de participar do topico, pois nao tenho a intencao de criar problema. 
Eu uso um sistema bom e barato. Mas isso não quer dizer que ele e bom para todo mundo, visto que tem muita gente que baixa o pau nele. Tem reclamante que usou e crítica e tem suas razoes, mas tem muitos que nunca usaram e ainda assim reclamam. 
Então ao meu ver está em analisar o tipo de reclamacao. Já vi reclamacao em quase todos sistemas. 
O radiusnet do Fabrício Viana e a primeira vez e creio ser uma situação pontual que não compromete. 
Eu creio que com relacao ao sistema que usamos, tudo começou com o princípio utilizado que e servidor remoto. 
Na época quase nenhum desenvolvedor usava remoto. Tudo era centralizado. Hoje o cloud tem se popularizado em todos os setores, porque não no gerenciamento administrativo de rede. Ele não e um servidor. Ele só auxilia a parte administrativa. Operação da rede e com o Mikrotik Eu uso desde 2008. Tu não vai encontrar tudo que tem no Routerbox. Mas pergunto se tu usa tudo? 
O sistema que uso e o Webmikrotik, o sistema mais criticado. Kkkk

----------


## agatangelos

Caro colega, quantos clientes tem? quantos clientes deseja chegar? qual o banco que trabalha? tem SCM e emite nota fiscal 21? passe mais detalhes que podemos te dar mais dicas boas ... Rodrigo

----------


## deson00

Alguns bons sistema q conheço seria vigo, topsap estes esta no mercado a mais de 15 anos, mas caso queira algo barato vc pode ir de bylltec ou webmikrotik, vc precisa verificar alem da sua necessidade o suporte como é feito e em caso de desastre como é recuperado seus dados e servidor, outra coisa é qual o grau de dificuldade na integraçao e configuraçao do servidor para atender os requisitos do sistema.

----------


## mathcardoso

Uso o MikWeb.
http://www.mikweb.com.br/

----------


## biohazzard

E e recomendo o duobox, sistema bom e preço para nossa realidade.
me add no skype: netsouto 

entra ai testa.
http://demo.ispbox.com.br/usuarios/login
usuario: demo
senha:master123

----------


## bfwcache

Amigo não se engana não quer levar susto como levou agora vai de MK-AUTH E SEJA FELIZ SAI LOGO DESSA

----------


## Mhtech

Sou desenvolvedor e possuo um sistema que tem as seguintes funcionalidades:
- Cadastra Clientes pppoe no mikrotik
- Cadastra Planos no mikrotik
- gera parcelas
- emite boleto
- bloqueia ou ativa automaticamente o cliente no mikrotik

O sistema possui parametros de aviso e bloqueio, caso o cliente não pague o sistema bloqueia ele automaticamente e caso o cliente esteja bloqueado e peça uma segunda via do boleto assim que ele pagar o sistema ativa o cliente automaticamente.

e-mail para contato: [email protected]

----------


## biohazzard

> Qual o valor das mensalidades?


Eu pago 250, plano pra quem tem mais de 350 clientes. menos que esta quantidade de cliente, o valor é menor.

----------


## G2Telecom

*Nova - Sistema Completo para Provedores de Internet*



http://www.nova-cloud.com.br/

----------


## netline

Uso o MikWeb ate agora perfeitooo

----------


## biohazzard

mikweb suporte é péssimo

----------


## netline

> @*netline*, esse MikWeb vale mesmo a pena? Ele me parece interessante e bem completo, sabe me dizer como é o suporte dele?



Ate agora 1 ano ja raramente precisei de suporte e quando precisei não tive problemas equipe 100% e os valores são bons

----------


## alvescomunicacao

Parceiro biohazzard, quais foram os problemas que teve com o suporte do mikweb?

Alguém ai usa o ControllIr da brbyte? O que dizem dele?

----------


## alvescomunicacao

Parceiro ab5x2, apos adquirida a licença de uso, todas as atualizações são feitas de forma automática?

----------


## deson00

Interessante esse nova ai, qual sera o preço.
Vale apena olhar o bylltec.com.br Tem muita coisa legal.

----------

